# How bad is screen reclaimer, plastisol, emulsion and other chemicals for the soil?



## drewSaysGoVeg (Nov 17, 2010)

I clean out my screens in a place that uses a septic system with a leach field. I use water-based inks, but I'm getting into plastisol inks now. 

There is a garden down the hill from the septic system and everytime I wash out screens all I can think about it is how I may be putting screen remover, emulsion and some plastisol into soil that grows food. Is this something worth worrying about? 

If so, is there any kind of closed wash out system that I could use to filter out solids throw it out instead of putting it directly into the soil?


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

nah its not a problem unless its your garden.... hahaha


but seriously i doubt it would be an issue... think about it, if poop and whatever else might get flushed doesnt reach the garden neither should any chemicals... im not sure what chemicals you are worried about tho, most of mine end up on rags in the garbage, only time chemicals get outside is when im reclaiming... and even then only the dried ink remover kills the grass


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

Hi Drew

I am not a screen printer so I cannot give you any technical input. What I can say is that when I was studying screenprinting at college we had to rinse all our screens etc in a special trough as the water from that trough went through its own filtration system rather than directly into the drainage.

Living in an area that has septic tanks rather than mains drainage I would say you are 100% correct to be concerned. I am sure you know how septics work, but for anyone that has never lived in an area with them I explain..... the contents of the toilet etc (poop if you prefer) gets flushed into a big tank which is filled with water. As the level of the effluent (the polite word for stinky poop that sits at the bottom of the tank) rises, it gradually pushes the water out of the tank and into the leach drains where it is dispersed and absorbed by the surrounding ground.

So, when the chemicals are flushed down the drain unless they are heavy like effluent they will mix with the water in the septic tank, gradually changing it into a stronger and stronger mixture of chemicals and water and this will be gradually dispersed into the ground.

IMHO your concern for your neighbour is wonderful, I personally wish more people would think about what they flush away untreated. My advice, contact your local council or shire or whatever your local government is called where you live.

Kim


----------



## ejdowse (Oct 13, 2010)

Do you have an MSDS for the chemicals you are using? If you post them or PM me with them, I can review them for you. Credentials: PhD in organic chemistry with 20 yrs experience.


----------



## tlbays (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Drew

Welcome to the TSF!

What I can add to such awe-inspiring responses is not much; maybe just another perspective.

Working with printers for several decades, I've found regulation of industrial waste streams is often dependent upon how much you generate.
The number of screens daily cleaned/reclaimed can vary in this business from 2 a day to 150+, and process management of waste differs considerably as a result.

Two of the firms I work with are larger volume (30-50screen/day) and are on septic tanks.
They filter solids and regularly pump tanks.

Here is an example of systems available:
http://www.blacklinemfg.com/Aspx/CategoryIndex.aspx?categoryid=3

Bomber is correct that your _bulk_ ink residue is best managed with rags/towels and proper trash disposal.
Among other excellent suggestions, Kim is correct that it's important to verify your local regulations for what's permitted.
Lisa is correct that a products' MSDS will tell you what is being put into the wastewater stream.
There's often not enough emphasis regarding this important document.

Here is an example of an MSDS for an Emulsion Remover:
http://www.ccidom.com/download.php?id=571

I'm unsure if you're the tank owner, but that's the first fork in the road.
Kudos to your neighborly consideration and concern for locally grown, organic food.

Happy trails to all!


----------



## chartle (Nov 1, 2009)

You also have to think if the chemicals will kill the good bacteria thats in the system.

With out this bacteria the solids won't break down and nasty stuff can happen.


----------



## drewSaysGoVeg (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all of the replies!

I use the following chems:

Holden's H0-100 screen reclaimer manufactured by Standard Screen Supply corp, diluted 4:1 with tap water. Here's the product link: http://www.standardscreen.com/ho-100reclaimer.aspx Here is the MSDS: http://onestrokeinks.com/msds/holdens_ho100.pdf

I just switched to Ulano QTX emulsion. Here is the product link: http://www.screenprintingsupplies.com/Ulano_QTX.htm and here is the datasheet: http://www.screenprintingsupplies.com/techsheets/QTX Tech Data Sheet 2004.pdf For ink, I have used Speedball water-based inks, but I have now switched to plastisol inks since I now have a sweet flash dryer. The sticker on my buckets says lead-free, which is good. The manufacturer logo looks like it says "Wiltlox", but a google search suggests that it may actually be "Wilflex". The MSDS for an example Wilflex ink is here: http://www.sourceoneonline.com/pdf/EpicWhites-012210-1.pdf To clean out the inks, I use Citra-solv and may purchase citra-paste that other ppl on this forum recommend. Citra-solv is biodegradable, so no worries there.

edit: Sorry, I messed up with the URLs. Fixed them.


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

emulsion remover is basically bleach. Wont hurt anything. The plastisol itself is getting safer due to legislation but not totaly safe. Stay away from toxic haze remover or ghost removers...they are much like Drano.


----------



## chartle (Nov 1, 2009)

printing40years said:


> emulsion remover is basically bleach. Wont hurt anything. The plastisol itself is getting safer due to legislation but not totaly safe. Stay away from toxic haze remover or ghost removers...they are much like Drano.


Bleach can cause issues with septic systems

bleach septic system - Google Search


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

i would do the research yourself. i would NOT call your city and start asking questions or you will get a visit by your local inspector and that will not go your way. if you find out that it is not safe then stop using it. you might have to explain to them what you are doing and why you are doing it without the proper waste permits (if you need one). i can almost say 100% that the inspector will not know anything about what your doing and will react in a negative way.

that's just my jaded view.


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

Unless you pump your septic often, you're creating a problem for your septic working the way it is designed to work. Also if these solvents leach out, it could affect your drinking water eventually if you are on a well. Septic tanks are not designed for bleach, chemicals, etc as live enzymes are at work breaking down the elements. They are designed for household elimination. Use with care.


----------



## knucklehead (Jul 18, 2008)

Agree with buehrle 100%. If you need any info, contact the manufacturer, don't call the city, county, EPA, etc. Been there, done that.


----------



## ejdowse (Oct 13, 2010)

Disclaimer: I am a chemist, not an OSHA inspector, a DOT regulator or an EPA inspector, so I can only comment on chemical safety.
Tom is right, there are 3 main factors that contribute to whether or not something is "safe": quantity, dilution (or total exposure) and chemical attributes, although the first 2 are kind of related. The only MSDS's I could view were the HO-100 and the QTX emulsion. Both appear to be safe chemically, meaning they are not toxic to humans and once diluted by rain water, etc, will most likely not be harmful to the garden below you. Whether or not they're toxic to the bacteria in the septic tank is more related to quantity and dilution. It's difficult to say how much is too much, since the MSDS is for human toxicity, but you can limit how damaging something is by diluting it more, if that's an option. I'm not familiar with screenprinting equipment, but lab supply companies (and probably other companies) sell plastic tubs that could be used to hold screens (maybe) for cleaning, then the cleaning solution could be absorbed onto rags (we use a product called "pigs", don't know where we get them from, but I could find out; they are AMAZING for absorbing liquids) and thrown away. 
I would say if you're only doing a few screens a week, your current system is probably fine. As your output increases, you probably will need to contact the proper regulatory authorities to make sure you're not breaking any laws.


----------

